# MYSQL Große zip-Datei wird nicht eingelesen



## garnetz (22. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine DB, die ziemlich groß ist (ca. 64MB). Da ich davon eine Kopie anlegen muss, habe ich ein dump-File im zip-Format (8,5MB) gemacht. Möchte ich aber jetzt die zip-Datei in die neu angelegte Datenbank importieren bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:

Fehler im ZIP-Archiv: Compressed size is not equal with the value in header information.

Ich arbeite mit phpmyadmin. Kann mir jemand sagen, was das bedeutet? Und vielleicht auch noch, was man da machen kann?

LG
garnetz


----------



## SeeKing (23. August 2007)

Sers,

sofern du direkt zugriff auf die DB hast nimm einfach den MySQL Administrator (Stichwort Backup Restore!). PHPMYADMIN hat mit großen DB´s so seine Probleme. Vorallem wenn in der PHP.ini eine Upload-File Restriktion drin ist (Max_upload_file = 8m oder so ähnlich).

Bei MySQL Administrator ist die Filesize wurscht nur der Import dauert halt etwas länger aber ansonsten...

oh fast vergessen des Tool bekommste von der MySQL Homepage: Donwloads-> GUI-Tools dort ist des Ding drin.

Gruss
MixTer


----------

